# rare varieties / colours



## rigger67 (Jan 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if the NMC hold a list of colour varieties that are becoming rare and need work to keep them going.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

There's a list of the top exhibited/winning varieties in the yearbook.Gives you their position based on how often they were exhibited v their the previous year.It's a reasonable indication.Most of the marked section could do with more people but there are lots of others.Some selfs, chocolate springs to mind.No one is showing cinnamon.There's quite a few really.It's not such a concern if its a variety that can be made.It's a worry when they can't and might be lost for good.


----------



## rigger67 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the information.
I would really like to work with colours that are not popular and at rjsk of been lost.
Any help to piont me in the right direction, like the year book would be appreciated. 
Im in the hobby for the enjoyment and to put something back, I like the show side of it, but it is not the be all and end all for me.
Thanks again.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

All of the marked section.Cinnamon,chocolate/lilac,chinchilla,silver agouti,lilac,blue point siamese/himalayan,champagne/dove/silver,sable.Cham tan,blue tan,silver tan,astrex,long haired.Even the ones seen frequently are in the hands of the few.I think you might struggle to get some varieties if you aren't an active club member.


----------



## rigger67 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well this gives me somewhere to start from and seeing where it takes me.
thank you for your help
Hopefully I will be lucky.


----------

